# Tips on increasing appetite?



## DuncRx7 (Feb 7, 2014)

As title says, any advice or useful tips to help someone increase their appetite. Or something to even take to help?

I really struggle to eat big meals in one sitting. Granted the only way I get around it is to eat plenty small meals but would be helpful to eat more in one sitting.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

GHRP-6 Peptide?

Supposed to heavily increase appetite, although jabbing it from 1-3 times per day would get tiresome pretty quickly.


----------



## DuncRx7 (Feb 7, 2014)

Echo said:


> GHRP-6 Peptide?
> 
> Supposed to heavily increase appetite, although jabbing it from 1-3 times per day would get tiresome pretty quickly.


3 times a day does sound, well **** to say the least haha. I will however look into it, weigh up the pros and cons etc. Cheers


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

DuncRx7 said:


> 3 times a day does sound, well **** to say the least haha. I will however look into it, weigh up the pros and cons etc. Cheers


It's meant for Natural Growth Hormone release, but GHRP-6 causes massive hunger along with it lol, have a read of PsCarbs guide to them here: http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/the-very-basic-guide-to-ghrpghrh-peptides/

You've got to think ahead though. Which in this case, if you need to take supplements to make yourself eat to get bigger, are you going to carry on taking these supplements indefinitely? Because if you stop them, and you can't eat to maintain your weight, you'll just lose weight.

Try gradually adding in calories over a period of time. Say 200 extra calories a week, amount to an extra 1000 over five weeks. Doesn't seem as much as adding in 1000 calories extra in one go then


----------



## DuncRx7 (Feb 7, 2014)

Echo said:


> It's meant for Natural Growth Hormone release, but GHRP-6 causes massive hunger along with it lol, have a read of PsCarbs guide to them here: http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/the-very-basic-guide-to-ghrpghrh-peptides/
> 
> You've got to think ahead though. Which in this case, if you need to take supplements to make yourself eat to get bigger, are you going to carry on taking these supplements indefinitely? Because if you stop them, and you can't eat to maintain your weight, you'll just lose weight.
> 
> Try gradually adding in calories over a period of time. Say 200 extra calories a week, amount to an extra 1000 over five weeks. Doesn't seem as much as adding in 1000 calories extra in one go then


Yeah I get what you're saying I really don't want to rely totally on peptides to make sure I am hitting my macros, a gradual increase and just constantly fight against it and eventually I will get better. I mean before I started training I was literally used to about 6 redbull a day and one meal that I would eat cold because I was too focused on gaming so can say I have gradually got better. It's just frustrating eating because it's such a big part and I know I need to go full at it but struggle. I mean I can eat three eggs and feel full sometimes. Just gotta work around it I guess.

I will take a look at that thread in the morning when I wake up but for now it's bedtime. Cheers for the replies.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Don't eat big meals. Eat more small meals if you can't eat big ones. A tin of mackerel, 6 eggs, spinach and 50g rice (dry weight) is about 1000 cals and that's a piece of **** to eat. I'm only 12 stone myself.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Also, if you're not used to eating much, it'll prob take a while before you can eat a good amount. Just stick at it.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Generally speaking, upping fats in each meal make it easier to eat more calories. So e.g. peanut butter in your breakfast porridge/shake or olive oil with your pasta/rice. The problem with large meals which are high physical volume is that they stretch your stomach which then causes you to feel full and not want to eat more. Fats are high calorie but low volume (high calorie density). I mostly eat rice or pasta rather than potatoe for the same reason.

Gradually increases calories week after week also tends to be easier than suddenly boosting the calories all in one go.


----------



## ricall (Aug 3, 2014)

Weed?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Food choices play a big part in hunger (as in the feeling of hunger). Low fat, low fibre and quickly digested foods;

White rice

Fish

Chicken

Sugars

Whey

Structure most of your calories around say rice and fish and you will find yourself digesting food quicker and being hungry more often.

Fats early on in day and in evening to get overal calories up.


----------



## frankie1905 (Aug 27, 2013)

sen said:


> Don't eat big meals. Eat more small meals if you can't eat big ones. A tin of mackerel, 6 eggs, spinach and 50g rice (dry weight) is about 1000 cals and that's a piece of **** to eat. I'm only 12 stone myself.


eggs cooked or eggs whites? Sounds a decent meal bro


----------



## frankie1905 (Aug 27, 2013)

ricall said:


> Weed?


Can't be serious? Wanna re think that one don't you smoke a joint and try go gym doesn't quite work


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

frankie1905 said:


> Can't be serious? Wanna re think that one don't you smoke a joint and try go gym doesn't quite work


I've had some real good sessions in the past training whilst blazed, high reps nice and slow, helps get a good mind muscle connection with the muscle! Can really feel it working! Obviously wouldn't squat or deadlift after a smoke lol

And yeah it does boost your appetite! Save it for after the gym session though lol


----------



## frankie1905 (Aug 27, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> I've had some real good sessions in the past training whilst blazed, high reps nice and slow, helps get a good mind muscle connection with the muscle! Can really feel it working! Obviously wouldn't squat or deadlift after a smoke lol
> 
> And yeah it does boost your appetite! Save it for after the gym session though lol


Really? Wow it wouldn't do it for me bro i couldn't train blazed as for appetite I would rather drill the mrs always get hungry after that haha


----------



## ricall (Aug 3, 2014)

Well in all honesty apetite doesn't really come into it. .just eat. .you have too


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Blender


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

DuncRx7 said:


> As title says, any advice or useful tips to help someone increase their appetite. Or something to even take to help?
> 
> I really struggle to eat big meals in one sitting. Granted the only way I get around it is to eat plenty small meals but would be helpful to eat more in one sitting.


Gotta into your local Chemist and ask for Periactin. This is an OTC anti histamine and will seriously increase your appetite.

If they don't stock it, ask him to order you a few boxes. Tell him the truth if he asks and say you want it for appetite.


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

ricall said:


> Weed?


stop smoking if you do ...i couldnt put jack on till i stopped ...then wow over 2 stone no problem

just saying but smoking kills your appetite.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

GHRP6 was great. Cutting down on alcohol has helped me more than anything to be honest


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

frankie1905 said:


> eggs cooked or eggs whites? Sounds a decent meal bro


Whole eggs. I do mine scrambled mate. Bit of cayenne pepper too.


----------



## frankie1905 (Aug 27, 2013)

Love scrammy eggs just salt and pepper for me, omlette I eat on a sat and sunday morning before gym varies normally 6-8 eggs 200ml semiu milk and tomato,onion,red peppers with either diced chicken or beef


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

DuncRx7 said:


> As title says, any advice or useful tips to help someone increase their appetite. Or something to even take to help?
> 
> I really struggle to eat big meals in one sitting. Granted the only way I get around it is to eat plenty small meals but would be helpful to eat more in one sitting.


could have 3 solid food meals and 3 mass gainers instead of all food. there isnt much you can do that will really increase your appetite day in and day out. but alternating between a solid meal and a liquid meal will make it easier to get the calories up.

dont bust yourself with food each meal either. try keep the fat content in the meals as low as you can, just for sake of speeding up digestion. chicken and rice is much easier on the stomach compared to chicken curry and rice.

dont waste you time eating crap food. *everything you eat you need to justify its purpose*, is that bag of crisps gonna help you reach your goals? you got a lot of food to eat, dont ruin you appetite on something that isnt gonna bring you closer to where you want to be.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Drew1975 said:


> stop smoking if you do ...i couldnt put jack on till i stopped ...then wow over 2 stone no problem
> 
> just saying but smoking kills your appetite.


Vape the weed... so much better and so much healthier lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Nibble on some cheese, always gives me an appetite for a big meaty meal.


----------



## Getting-Lean (Jul 18, 2014)

If I start the day with a high carb meal I can't stop eating all day!


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

Dont cook for yourself, I always feel hungry when im not the one cooking it. Especially bacon.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

I've been on 6000 cals for the last 4 month and I doubt I'd of managed it without my blender, it makes it a lot easier to get down.


----------



## Bmc11 (Jan 15, 2013)

400 to 600mgs of eq always helps my appetite


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

hitt cardio makes me starving all day 10-15 min max


----------

